# AbsoluTTe



## bluenose (Aug 7, 2002)

Is the new edition of the magazine out yet...(2)


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Sorry I hadn't seen this before.

The second edition is currently at the designers and is about 98% complete.

I am still waiting on one or two things from certain people, before we can go to print. I won't name names, but if you're reading this and haven't sent your stuff off, then you're very naughty boys. Or girls.

Kell.


----------

